# FreeBSD 10 does not detect the devices and drivers.



## teo (Aug 12, 2014)

Hello community:

Because every time you get a new version is more difficult to install FreeBSD with desktop? .

In FreeBSD-10 (32-bit) does not detect the devices and drivers (usb ,  CD/DVD). 

Before he could communicate by Skype and now can not install skype on FreeBSD, anyone can help? , thank you   . 

PC-BSD is a very heavy system wants 52 GB disk and is only 64 bits.


----------



## freethread (Aug 13, 2014)

teo said:
			
		

> PC-BSD is a very heavy system wants 52 GB disk and is only 64 bits.



I installed PC-BSD 10 (joule) few weeks ago in a VirtualBox VM with 32 GB hard disk and 2 GB RAM, the standard installation with KDE desktop, plus netbeans and few other apps. It take 3.8 GB of disk, so there are about 28 GB free. It runs very smooth, with ZFS file system and about 1.5 GB free RAM.

Yes, it's only 64 bits.


----------



## teo (Aug 13, 2014)

Prefer to create the system with the UFS filesystem.

When you insert a USB memory stick into the PC it gives this message:


```
Unable to mount the volume.
Details:
mount: illegal option - m usage: mount [-t fstype] [-or optional] mount_point target_fs
```


----------



## bsdkeith (Aug 13, 2014)

Not quite sure but if you are asking how to mount external drives, just after connecting it, check dmesg to find out what descriptor it has been given, `dmesg | tail`, then use that to mount it. You will need to use sudo or be the root operator. The syntax is `mount <file_system_type> <what> <where>`. So if your drive is /dev/da0s1 & and has a DOS file system, you would want something like `mount -t msdosfs /dev/da0s1 /mnt`.


----------



## teo (Aug 16, 2014)

The problem is when the computer enters the removable (USB, Webcam, etc.) devices and removable drivers (DVD / CD) are not mounted, sorry for not answering right away. 

Result of `mount -t msdosfs /dev/da0s1 /mnt`:

```
# mount -t msdosfs /dev/da0s1 /mnt
mount_msdosfs: /dev/da0s1: No such file or directory
```

Result of `dmesg | tail`:


```
# dmesg | tail
ugen4.2: <TOSHIBA> at usbus4
umass0: <TOSHIBA TransMemory, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 2> on usbus4
umass0:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x4000
umass0:2:0:-1: Attached to scbus2
da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus2 target 0 lun 0
da0: <TOSHIBA TransMemory PMAP> Removable Direct Access SCSI-0 device 
da0: Serial Number 001CC0C60DDAECC0C32601BB
da0: 40.000MB/s transfers
da0: 59557MB (121974144 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 7592C)
da0: quirks=0x3<NO_SYNC_CACHE,NO_6_BYTE>
```


----------



## willbprog127 (Aug 16, 2014)

According to your dmesg output, it appears you should instead do:
`mount -t msdosfs /dev/da0 /mnt`


----------



## teo (Aug 16, 2014)

The computer does not have sound, although they follow the instructions of the FreeBSD handbook. The CD/DVD drivers not mounted, the icons (USB, CD/DVD )are present in the Xfce desktop but also automatically opens and leaves open.


```
# mount -t msdosfs /dev/da0 /mnt
mount_msdosfs: /dev/da0: Invalid argument
#
```


----------

